# Need Info on the Robert Sorby ProEdge???



## digazz (16 Oct 2008)

I Thinking of buying a Robert Sorby ProEdge plus sharping system, but i'm a bit unsure on the whole belt thing. Everyone seems to use a bench grinder. Could anyone shed some light on the ProEdge Plus.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Oct 2008)

Ratwood is your man. He showed me the system at the bash. I was quite impressed by it. It has a number of benefits over the tormek, the main one being a number of easily settable (and resettable) angles for sharpening.

I'm sure he'll be along soon to give you some more info.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## cambournepete (16 Oct 2008)

I was very impressed with it at Stoneleigh, but as I already have a Tormek I got second-hand I canoot justify the £300ish for it.
One advantage of the belts (they said) was they they are cheap and last a long time - the demo belt had been in use for 8 months and was still going strong. Appraently they don't make much money from them 
It did inspire me to really try my Tormek properly - more later when I've got a couple more bits and had a play...


----------



## RATWOOD (16 Oct 2008)

I have the Robert Sorby ProEdge plus it is absolutely the dog's dangerlys :wink: .
it dose all I what it to plus it sharpens all my woodturning tools. I have had it since Alexandra Palace this year


----------



## TobyB (19 Oct 2008)

I also have one, and very pleased with it. MUCH better than the cheap-and-cheerful narrow-wheeled bench grinder I had when I started. When I looked at something better, the Sorby seemed to offer a lot over simply getting a better grinder, but wasn't the very pricey Tormex route. It sharpens and hones my carpenters/carving chisels as well as well as my turning tools. Reliable sharp fingernail profiles on the gouges, and the skew is sharp and flat ... only thing I have noticed is that it's easy to overcook and blue the metal ... but that's the workman, not the tool.

If it broke, I'd replace it ...


----------



## digazz (20 Oct 2008)

Thanks for the info lad's, i bit the bullet and bought one the weekend gone, and got all my gouges, skews and chisels razor sharp, in just over an hour. i'd probably be still on the bench grinder 3 day later fustrated. I've been doing wood turning for only a short while(newbie to this site), but seemed to be buying new tools as the old one's got blunt.. always made a hash of the sharpening, so scared the socks of me and did everything to avoid it.. So if anyone is in the same boat, i would really recommend The Pro Edge.


----------



## gasmansteve (20 Oct 2008)

TobyB":15tqffsz said:


> but wasn't the very pricey Tormex route.



Hi Toby
Arn`t the Tormek and Sorby set ups similar in price?. Not sure what the actual price for the Sorby set up is for wood turners, The Tormek seems to about £169 for the grinder plus another £135 for the woodturners kit, the Robert Sorby plus (?) about £300ish?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## TobyB (21 Oct 2008)

Think I paid just a bit under £200 for the Sorby, and had looked at a Tormex machine that was £300+ and then needed a whole lot of jigs etc to use to its best ...


----------



## druster (21 Oct 2008)

where abouts did you buy yours from?


----------



## Russell (23 Oct 2008)

I sell them and its on my list of things to buy from myself :wink: when I have finished my new workshop.


----------



## RodN (23 Oct 2008)

You guys are killing me.
I am sooooo tempted to get one of those. Yes, its an expensive piece of kit, but it does sound worth it.

No negative comments at all?

Rod


----------



## gasmansteve (23 Oct 2008)

Hi again chaps
The Sorby set up does look a decent piece of kit but I can`t help thinking it looks for all the world like a belt sander albeit a very well made belt sander but still a belt sander or am I completely wrong ?? 
Regards
Steve


----------



## Russell (24 Oct 2008)

dead right it is a belt sander. with the addition of some well machined parts that allow you to set angles for grinding and the option of a honing system on the spindles. I am sure with a little imagination a belt sander could be adapted. but by the time you get the correct belts and build an angle/ jig system apart from satisfaction would it be worth it.


----------



## RodN (24 Oct 2008)

OK.... I couldn't resist any longer. :roll: 
I just pulled the trigger on one!
I will be here Tuesday.

Rod


----------



## TobyB (27 Oct 2008)

Druster asked where I got mine ... Turners Retreat ... another newer thread reminds me what good service they've been ... might be more dosh now than when I bought it as a new gismo on the market, but like the feeling of control of the flat surface available to sharpen tools with a flat surface ... and the ease of changing between coarse/fine/different abrasives, and the honing option for carving and other tools ...


----------



## RodN (28 Oct 2008)

Mine arrived today....

Piece of cake to set up.... easy to use... good results.
I even turned a pen blank all the way down with a roughing gouge!

Rod


----------



## RodN (17 Nov 2008)

Update:

Two things I don't like about it.

1. The on-off switch is a normal rocker switch encased in a clear rubber cover. Makes switching on and off less than precise and easy.

2. The V shaped tool holder that engages in the plate is fine.... but not for short tools, which won't reach the belt before you reach the handle.

Rod


----------

